# Lure Question?



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all, Just wondering if anyone could recommend some good 
muskie lures for casting good range from the bank?Are there
any lures that are heavy enough to be tossed on 12' rods?
I see alot of big lures in the shops,but none seem up for the
job of casting 50+yds?They all seem too light for casting any
sort of distances?I really haven't got much of a clue when 
it comes lure fishing for muskie.But could some of these striper 
or saltwater lures,the ones that are used for casting to range
be up for the job?Or suitable for muskie?

Another issue I have with the lures I have looked at is the hooks!
The hooks do not seem nearly as sharp as they should/could be?
Are there certin lures/makes where the hooks are sharper than
others?But one could always change hooks on lures if needed
right?

Thanks


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

new to musky fishing and my musky partner sharpens all his new lures before they ever hit the water.
________
The cigar boss


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

a 12' rod???? i was gonna say you can really get an undertaker or jackpot out there pretty far, but how the heck would you work a glider or walk the dog with a 12' rod?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The only thing your going to be able to do with a 12' rod is get a BIG bucktail or a heavy spinnerbait. I think the Pearson Grinder spinnerbait comes in sizes up to 3 1/2 oz.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well,..12ft rods is all I have.I have some shorter rods but none
have the back bone for muskie fishing.Iam not looking to cast 
mega range,just enough to get it out there 50yds or so.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They make a salt-water bait what when you throw they hold shot that goes to the tail. Makes it wind right and is around 8-10in long. Looks like a gaint suspending rapalla.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking of one of those types of lures.Iam going to check
into them.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

When looking for muskie lures find the good mom and pop bait shop that specializes in muskie lures they will have the best selection and let you know what is working. The big shops like Cabalas, Dicks, Bass Pro Shop, and Gander Mountain all have dropped the ball on muskie fishing tackle. Gander Mountain made and attempt at selling muskie lures but would not lisen to the local muskie fisherman and stocked lures that worked in Wisconsin but where pretty much useless here Ohio so they could not sell them and eventually dropped them from their inventories. Let use know what part of the state you live in and Im sure there are folks here that can tell you were some close places are. If you live in north east Ohio the Karran Shop is one of the best


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Iam from Akron.But would be doing any/all muskie fishing 
at West Branch,as this is the only place it would seem
worth while for me enough to steer my attention away
from carp,... partly anyway.

Where is this Karran shop located? Thanks


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

The Karran Shop, Inc.
413 S. Ridge East 
Geneva Oh.44041
(Route 84) (¼ mile east of route 534)
Phone (440) 466-3561


Also try 
Tall Tales Bait and Tackle
15642 Armour Road 
Alliance. Ohio 44601
(330) 823-2300

They both have strange hours in the winter so call them before you go

You may want to try Lake Milton of muskie also. There is a bait shop there that carries some muskie tackle is is called North Coast Bait and Tackle


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey,thanks alot for the info Fish!


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a firm beleiver that any time you take a lore out of the package you need to sharpen the hook no matter who makes it. I put a harpoon tape point on it
and work on it until I can hang ot off my thumb.


----------

